# South Park threatened by Muslim extremists



## TrapperKeeperX (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.examiner.com/x-42587-Montreal-C...yal-of-Muhammad

My opinion these Muslim extremists will never learn because they're ignorant and they're interpretation on the Muslim religion is about fear and killing people. This is one of the reasons I hate religion and turned atheist! I hate extremists of all religions. Theo van Gogh is a victim of a vicious death by a Muslim extremist I'm very proud of Theo van Gogh for exploiting Muslims he didn't deserve to die. I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.


----------



## Kramzy (Apr 21, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> http://www.examiner.com/x-42587-Montreal-C...yal-of-Muhammad
> 
> My opinion these Muslim extremists will never learn because they're ignorant and they're interpretation on the Muslim religion is about fear and killing people. This is one of the reasons I hate religion and turned atheist! I hate extremists of all religions. Theo van Gogh is a victim of a vicious death by a Muslim extremist I'm very proud of Theo van Gogh for exploiting Muslims he didn't deserve to die. I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.


----------



## Raika (Apr 21, 2010)

Those extremists are overreacting. This is just a fucking cartoon, for fucks sake. If they don't like it then don't fucking watch it.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 21, 2010)

Extremists almost have no life (no offence intended...Pleas don't kill me Taliban/Al Queda ;_. They dedicate themselves to *cough*please*cough* their err..."god" by committing mass murders and destruction. I used to be Christian but i really couldn't see a point of worshipping a being that has no evidence whatsoever, proving it's existance, I, too, have turned Athiest a looong time ago.


----------



## redact (Apr 21, 2010)

raika: why do you think extremists are referred to as extremists?


----------



## Raika (Apr 21, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> raika: why do you think extremists are referred to as extremists?


...
Now that you mention it...
You have a point lol.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if the extremist ever watched the episode >_>
Its actually quite humorous how they go out of the way to not show Muhammad.

Its even funnier how they go on about how other religions don't matter when it comes to a bunch of pissed off terrorists. Extremists isn't the word you use when they're trying to use fear to get what they want. Thats the very definition of terrorism.


----------



## Devin (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. Even terrorists watch South Park?

(This isn't the first time they put Muhammad in one of their shows is it?)


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Wow. Even terrorists watch South Park?
> 
> (This isn't the first time they put Muhammad in one of their shows is it?)


No... 
But I believe they're doing a "tribute" episode(s) to commemorate a milestone, because 200 has alot of things from old episodes.

You can watch the episode here

But it'll be taken down right before the 2nd part airs. They don't censor the episode online so if a mod deletes/edits this post, then oh well.


----------



## jerbz (Apr 21, 2010)

i love southpark.
i hope nothing happens to matt and trey.


----------



## pitman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Wow. Even terrorists watch South Park?
> 
> (This isn't the first time they put Muhammad in one of their shows is it?)



They had an episode where "Family Guy" was about to show Muhammad only to be shown as a big "censored" black bar.
If anyone touches Matt Stone or Tray Parker I'm gonna become an extremist against extreme muslim groups (I got basic military training  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

200 was a great episode.


----------



## redact (Apr 21, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.


why the hate? D:


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> http://www.examiner.com/x-42587-Montreal-C...yal-of-Muhammad
> 
> My opinion these Muslim extremists will never learn because they're ignorant and they're interpretation on the Muslim religion is about fear and killing people. This is one of the reasons I hate religion and turned atheist! I hate extremists of all religions. Theo van Gogh is a victim of a vicious death by a Muslim extremist I'm very proud of Theo van Gogh for exploiting Muslims he didn't deserve to die. I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.


Exploiting muslims? what do you mean by that, also majority of people are NOT extremists. Some people try and use religion for their own selfish reasons and persuade others to do the same thing. Also there was no reason for america or england to go into afghanistan or iraq. You guys brought this onto your selves. Not saying I support terrorists, and I love south park but I do believe those terrorists are overreacting way too much. Death threats? seriously? calm down and get on with your lives, you don't have to watch south park.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 21, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> (This isn't the first time they put Muhammad in one of their shows is it?)


It isn't. Not only did they kind of show him last year (censoring it with a big black box so he wouldn't literally be shown), they also showed him ages ago in one of the earlier episodes. This was before the Danish cartoon stuff, so no one really cared about it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Those terrorists are retarded.
As is their belief that their god (I shall never write that word capitalized) wants them to kill people.
As is South Park.

So I don't really care.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 21, 2010)

lawl, dumb fucking cave dwelling dirty peckers can go suck on a fat one, their idle threats mean nothing. Do you think that guys like Trey Parker and Matt Stone really give a flying fuck about some meaningless threats by a bunch of dirty old men who believe that killing themselves is part of a religion and that their prophet should never be revealed even though there are pictures of him in many religious institutions, not just the Muslim faith. I guess they are gonna blow up Wikipedia too cause they have pictures of him as well...oh wait you can't blow up teh internetz!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 21, 2010)

Al Queda are a bunch of dumbasses that really need to be shot, they whine too much, South Park is just a cartoon and I think there was some poking fun of Christians in the series so its fair.  They are overreacting.


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm...guess if they don't kill them no one will ever take them seriously again !!

* then again...they did kill that kid that changed their user profile picture to 'Muhammad' *


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> hmm...guess if they don't kill them no one will ever take them seriously again !!
> 
> * then again...they did kill that kid that changed their user profile picture to 'Muhammad' *


Kid? When?


----------



## megawalk (Apr 21, 2010)

whats a muslim ? is that a sort of cupcake ?
seriously though -_-
they only put themselves in great danger.....and their land.....
i swear 2 god that a fallout effect is going to take place at that part if they continue to be that STUPID


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

This Muslim stuff is hilarious, how on the episode he is in a back of a Uhaul.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats what we get for open immigration policies. These asshole politicians let all the trash in. Now we have trains blowing up, honor killings, and film makers being stabbed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2010)

these extremists obviously haven't seen family guy they have insulted pretty much every religion, movie, tv show, celebrity and country on earth and they get away with it!


----------



## MMX (Apr 21, 2010)

the first page was about extremists 
but the second turned into muslims. you have to seperate these two things.

there are also christian or jewish, whatever religion, extremists (remember the crusades?) 
hating a population just because of some freaks makes you just as ignorant. 

lately, south park hasn't been that good. It's not as unwatchable as simpsons but it gets worse every season.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

OMFG. He was in a bear costume the whole time...I seen the epsiode myself.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

He was in a uhaul for god sake!


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 21, 2010)

MMX said:
			
		

> the first page was about extremists
> but the second turned into muslims. you have to seperate these two things.
> 
> there are also christian or jewish, whatever religion, extremists (remember the crusades?)
> ...


Oh shut the hell up. The only trouble makers are muslims. You have to cite something that happened 1000 years ago to find an example. Here's a fact all muslims aren't terrorists but all terrorists are muslims. There were no death threats from Christians when south park makes fun of the pop or Jesus. Muslims are the most intolerant group in the world. Just try to show your face or drive a car in Saudi Arabia if you're a woman or see if you don't get your head cut off for being gay in Iran.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Those extremists are overreacting. This is just a fucking cartoon, for fucks sake. If they don't like it then don't fucking watch it.



So true.
They just overreact, they should learn to appreciate a joke sometimes.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 21, 2010)

In other news tom cruise is a fudge packer.


----------



## connor_walsh (Apr 21, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> *snip*


i can't believe how racist you are i'm not Muslim nor any religion but what about the IRA i'm pretty sure they weren't Muslim


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> In other news tom cruise is a fudge packer.




Lol. New epsiode comes on today....


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> *snips*




How about you shut the hell up? MMX made a moderate intelligent point.

To state only troublemakers are muslims is a ludacris, considering the majority of muslims in the west are moderate people whose concerns are similair to non-muslims. You also ignore far-right groups who play anti-islam fears whenver they can which isn't helpful for society particulary as there is a valid arguement that the US/ UK coalition into Afghanistan and Iraq has alienated muslims.

Lastly all terrorists are muslims? Ever heard of the IRA or ETA?


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 21, 2010)

connor_walsh said:
			
		

> i can't believe how racist you are i'm not Muslim nor any religion but what about the IRA i'm pretty sure they weren't Muslim


Thats pretty damn stupid to draw a connection between the two. The IRA had a political goal they weren't stoning women for showing some leg or drinking a beer or watching south park. The goal is to kill the nonbeliever. These assholes kill more people in one day in a crowded market that the IRA did in 50 years. They should be kept out of civilization untill they can act civilized and not light their daughters on fire for going out on a date. There's no place for that type of intolerance in the west. People with those beliefs should be removed.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> *snip*



No you said all terrorists were muslims. Connor gave you an example of a terroist group who weren't muslim. Hence proving you wrong.


----------



## connor_walsh (Apr 21, 2010)

what i'm saying is NOT all terrorists are Muslim!!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Not ALL Terrorists are muslim but MOST of them are...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not all men with mustaches are pedophiles but all pedophiles have mustaches


~ Daniel Tosh

Not aiming at anyone, just the terrorist thing reminded me of that quote.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is Mario a pedophile?


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Its sad that there are extremists in every religion. They give their religions bad names.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Deleted! By:Assassination!


----------



## bazzi_h (Apr 21, 2010)

I resent that comment, I'm muslim and believe that war is the must idiotic thing that man has created! Am I a terrorist cause of my beliefs? Please, you've got to be a racist moron to think that all muslims want war.





			
				Assassination said:
			
		

> *snip*


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Why hasn't the EoF been bombed yet?



			
				bazzi_h said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Mario have a mustache?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 21, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> http://www.examiner.com/x-42587-Montreal-C...yal-of-Muhammad
> 
> My opinion these Muslim extremists will never learn because they're ignorant and they're interpretation on the Muslim religion is about fear and killing people. This is one of the reasons I hate religion and turned atheist! I hate extremists of all religions. Theo van Gogh is a victim of a vicious death by a Muslim extremist I'm very proud of Theo van Gogh for exploiting Muslims he didn't deserve to die. I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Minox (Apr 21, 2010)

If the extremists actually understood the religion they're trying (and failing) to represent  they wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Why hasn't the EoF been bombed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fu*k You! I Dont Care About this crap anyways sooo yeah.


----------



## Minox (Apr 21, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> *snip*


You completely missed the point of it being the Muslim extremists raging and not the general crowd.

And you might want to tone down your language a little. This is just a discussion, not a war.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the sad thing is, is that Muslims are given a bad name. Namely because of terrorism. I have Muslim friends who are just like any other normal person. I don't see why idiots need to get pissed about a damn cartoon though, that's just weak.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I think the sad thing is, is that Muslims are given a bad name. Namely because of terrorism. I have Muslim friends who are just like any other normal person. I don't see why idiots need to get pissed about a damn cartoon though, that's just weak.




THANK YOU!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I hate when Users think they're einstein....


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> *snip*


Was that comment pointed at me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, just tone it down a little.  Stop being so American.  (I'm just kidding!!)


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Im Fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soo back to the topic......


----------



## kiba93 (Apr 21, 2010)

its so sad to see hatred spread toward everyone like some kind of disease 

i mean all this war crap is gonna end when the chinese are going to F*** us in the ass (in every sense of the term)

you can't just judge a whole population just because you saw 2 people doing bad things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pok-e-man


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Try to discuss this issue without being offensive.

Future posts will be deleted and members warned/suspended if they make offensive posts.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why I asked.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> lawl, dumb fucking cave dwelling dirty peckers can go suck on a fat one, their idle threats mean nothing. Do you think that guys like Trey Parker and Matt Stone really give a flying fuck about some meaningless threats by a bunch of dirty old men who believe that killing themselves is part of a religion and that their prophet should never be revealed even though there are pictures of him in many religious institutions, not just the Muslim faith. I guess they are gonna blow up Wikipedia too cause they have pictures of him as well...oh wait you can't blow up teh internetz!


There are absolutely no pictures of him in any mosque and if you mean another religious institution do you mind telling me which one. Also can people stop filing muslim and terrorists as the same thing, It's offensive, I'm muslim doesn't mean I'm a terrorist nor do I support terrorists. So people when you use the term muslim, make sure your not talking about terrorists. Muslims do not count people who kill innocent people as muslims.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Try to discuss this issue without being offensive.
> 
> Future posts will be deleted and members warned/suspended if they make offensive posts.



Does this extend to offensive posts about Christianity on other parts of the forum? Because I see probably a dozen or more of those a week.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> Hadriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well fucking report them then!


----------



## MMX (Apr 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reminds me of this


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was the joke, of course he has a mustache, you weren't supposed to answer.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead of writing "does mario have  mustache" you should've wrote "Mario has a mustache *gasp*"
Would've been easier to grasp.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Instead of writing "does mario have  mustache" you should've wrote "Mario has a mustache *gasp*"
> Would've been easier to grasp.



Not if you're me. lol


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Why are we discussing extremism? Some have been upset and more will likely get that way if this isnt kept under control.


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 21, 2010)

they already showed him uncensored lol


----------



## Orel (Apr 21, 2010)

Come on damnit, they showed Jesus like 10 times, so what? The christians don't mind.
I'm jewish, but if they'd show like Noah or Abraham I wouldn't mind o.o
It's a fucking cartoon, and it's funny xD.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesus and friends is a show on South Park. No one is killing because of it. Its still offensive to those who worship Jesus. South Park is always pushing the envelope. It may finally have a really negative impact.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 21, 2010)

they had it coming


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 21, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Come on damnit, they showed Jesus like 10 times, so what? The christians don't mind.
> I'm jewish, but if they'd show like Noah or Abraham I wouldn't mind o.o
> It's a fucking cartoon, and it's funny xD.



Actually we muslims also believe n that it's wrong to show any prophets, that includes jesus, noah and abraham, and we do have are reasons since ,nobody has any idea what they look like, it's bad to speulate, not saying that the terrorists didn't overreact. They overreacted big time.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

If only religion could be left out of everything. No one should get offended by that.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 21, 2010)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> they already showed him uncensored lol


I was thinking that through the whole episode. People just seem to be searching for excuses to get pissed off and "take revenge" these days. We're all doomed.

Buddha snorting coke in the new episode made me lol.


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 21, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> If the extremists actually understood the religion they're trying (and failing) to represent  they wouldn't be doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a Muslim, an agree with both of you. Islam preaches nonviolence, and violence should only occur in self defense.


----------



## ConJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Those extremists are overreacting. This is just a fucking cartoon, for fucks sake. If they don't like it then don't fucking watch it.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## imz (Apr 21, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> http://www.examiner.com/x-42587-Montreal-C...yal-of-Muhammad
> I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.



Good riddance, there'll  finally be some more space for decent TV shows


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 21, 2010)

*snip*
On topic : Muslims do not want Muhammad shown then they should not complain because South Park will do it again. They like to make people mad.


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 21, 2010)

RevolutionMuslim.com is a phony "radical muslim" site associated with fake Al Qaeda's Adam Gadahn (nee Adam Pearlman).


----------



## Sterling (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody who is a religious extremist (of ANY religion), and will kill with only the justification of their God need to have a few bullets connect to head. I mean look at Timothy Mcveigh, he was a supposed "Christian", and he murdered all those people in Oklahoma City (I know he didn't outright say that it was for his religion, but I am sure that it was a contributing factor), and he deserved to die.

On topic: Muslim Extremists go waaay to far when people depict Muhammad. I think that if someone wants to draw, or depict a God go right ahead. It has no effect on me, and it certainly won't have an effect on my God.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 21, 2010)

Bitches need to stop crying and get over it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 21, 2010)

This show is horrible and idiotic. It is THE MOST disgusting South Park series ever. Whatever happened to Muslim extremists are their rights and nobody else's. We shouldn't get involved, that's all.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 22, 2010)

You know for people who have became Christian then decided to be something else because your faith wasn't rooted in you, don't feel sad. Christians today aree losing their faith fast because they don't understand their religion. In this case, Muslim extremist don't understand their religion due to anger & sorrow. They want to show their 'God's' power, isn't the same GOD who made me and you, created this world, gives us the faith to believe and still faithful to those who are still seeking him?!


----------



## kosheh (Apr 22, 2010)

-insert muslim extremist sect-bashing post here-

in my opinion


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have to warn Matt and Trey that what they are doing is stupid and they will probably wind up like Theo van Gogh for airing this show.  This is not a threat, but a warning of the reality that will likely happen to them.


that's a very broad statement.  
That's like saying "That plumber's got a red handkerchief hanging out of his back left pocket in the middle of downtown detroit. That's not very smart and he'll probably end up like Tupac Shakur for doing that. That isn't a threat, just a warning of the reality that will likely happen to him"

I don't think they're specifically "extremist" for saying something like that, but it is indeed a poor choice of words and pretty tasteless of a thing for the editor to say. 



the wishwashy language used in the statement makes him kinda sound like Serebii Joe, rofl it's just missing the "Until next time, See Ya" and the celebi


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2010)

As soon as they mentioned Mohammed during the episode I turned to my mate and said that this would kick up a stink.  I'll reserve judgment on whether this is real or not though until I actually see a fuss being kicked up.  Islam is a very strange religion and the Middle East followers of Islam are very very zealous indeed.  There is a huge difference between Western Muslims and Muslims that have been brought up in Islamic societies.  In the same way that Western Muslims say that radicals don't understand the religion Muslims from Caliphates say that Western Muslims don't understand the religion.

The episode itself was genius though and made a great and very valid statement.  I loved the way it not so subtly said "Only Islamists will respond to this".  All I can say to Islamists is "Welcome to democracy, where everything is a target for parody and criticism"!  I wouldn't be surprised if there were protests but nothing like the level that the Danish cartoons reached.  Some of the Danish cartoons were designed specifically to offend though, whereas the South Park episode was more of a social commentary.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 22, 2010)

Like others here, I'm Muslim, and I really do think that Muslims and Muslim extremists should be separated. Look at all the crazy Christian Extremists. Does anyone get mad about them? No. That's because they know that 95% of the other Christians are sane. However, as the Muslim Faith is rather in the dark in America's eyes, they tend to merge images of Muslims together, and we now have Muslims that are being hated upon by people everywhere. A perfect example is Pliskron.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 22, 2010)

thread is getting out of control......


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Like others here, I'm Muslim, and I really do think that Muslims and Muslim extremists should be separated. Look at all the crazy Christian Extremists. Does anyone get mad about them? No. That's because they know that 95% of the other Christians are sane. However, as the Muslim Faith is rather in the dark in America's eyes, they tend to merge images of Muslims together, and we now have Muslims that are being hated upon by people everywhere. A perfect example is Pliskron.



People get pissed about Christian extrmists all the time. I am one of them. Any religion in which people force you to believe in something without a valid explanation is wrong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Like others here, I'm Muslim, and I really do think that Muslims and Muslim extremists should be separated. Look at all the crazy Christian Extremists. Does anyone get mad about them? No. That's because they know that 95% of the other Christians are sane. However, as the Muslim Faith is rather in the dark in America's eyes, they tend to merge images of Muslims together, and we now have Muslims that are being hated upon by people everywhere. A perfect example is Pliskron.



Ignore Pliskron, he's a thought slave to right wing propaganda.  His opinion is similar to Islamists, it's a minority.  And don't worry, people do get pissed off at any religious extremist.  Have you heard of the Lords Resistance Army?  A bunch of complete nutters in Africa.  People get pissed off at the American ones as well.  You know the abortion clinic bombers etc.

You are spot on about saying that people really should learn to separate the various Muslims though.  Personally I refer to the different types as either Western Muslims or Islamists.  I define Islamists (like Wahabbi's) as those that follow the political ideology in the Qu'ran.  Then there's the Western Muslims, I suppose you could also define these as Liberal Muslims.  Liberal Muslims are the ones who believe in the message rather than the word.  There is a huge difference between the two.  Political Islamists are the dangerous ones in my opinion.  Very few people actually go off and learn about the differences though.

It's the problem with society at the moment.  People have become lazy.  The prefer to get their information in soundbites and from propaganda designed by people with ulterior motives.  They'd rather accept that something they are told is the truth (it's the way people have been trained for quite a while) than go off and find the information themselves.  Pliskron is a very good example of this.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tl;dr. just skimmed. give me the gist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/irony]

Really though, this all boils down to the fact that it's just fucking stupid to group people in any way, shape or form. Period.

If it's for humor's sake to point out how ignorant someone could be (see: Sarah Silverman. Like her or not, she's the epitome of the "What if i were _really_ like this?" comedic style), that's one thing, but to honestly do it... that's proving you're one in the shallowest end of the gene pool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> tl;dr. just skimmed. give me the gist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Great opening sentence!  And love Sarah Silverman, most people don't quite get her but I think she displays alot of genius with her style.

I have to admit that I do categorise people.  I wouldn't say I stereotype, but categorisation is something I'm guilty of.  Some people can be categorised though, specially when they follow a particular belief like political ideologies.  I would never say "All x are y", but there are instances where you can say "All followers of x believe y" because they're following a doctrine.  I am guilty of generalisng with the "society is becoming lazy" obviously, I probably could have put that alot better!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not reading incase of spoilers but apparently comedy central is going to censor the online version of episode 201.


----------



## Kramzy (Apr 22, 2010)

they censored the word "muhammad" in the new episdoe and btw....scott ternoman's dad is cartman s dad, meaning cartman is half ginger, tom cruise dies nad PIP DIES.


----------



## breaktemp (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm...think the last episode saved the creaters though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

* sitting in a cave all day & watching TV must be nice *


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 22, 2010)

@Nadrian: South Park isn't retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah the terrorists are pretty fucking retarded if they threat a show for putting their god in it. I mean no one else is doing crazy shit like that (like no one went crazy like that because of Jesus EVEN GETTING KILLED ONCE IN SOUTH PARK).


----------



## mew512 (Apr 22, 2010)

just watched part 2 looks like they censored THAT WORD everytime to stop the complaints


----------



## Law (Apr 22, 2010)

mew512 said:
			
		

> just watched part 2 looks like they censored THAT WORD everytime to stop the complaints



probably censoring ironically


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 22, 2010)

mew512 said:
			
		

> just watched part 2 looks like they censored THAT WORD everytime to stop the complaints


When have they ever shut their mouths when someone was complaining?

Law's right on this one...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> But yeah the terrorists are pretty fucking retarded if they threat a show for putting their god in it. I mean no one else is doing crazy shit like that (like no one went crazy like that because of Jesus EVEN GETTING KILLED ONCE IN SOUTH PARK).
> 
> Mohommed ain't even their God mate.  He was just a regular old human who happened to be the prophet of Islam.
> 
> ...



I wish I could say you were right, but Comedy Central themselves censored the episode.  Even the usually uncut version that appears on the web is censored.  I'm very let down by this.  Not by Matt and Trey obviously, but by Comedy Central.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A secular democracy banning the image and name of Mohammed, disgusting.  A religion has not right being able to dictate what is and what isn't acceptable to be broadcast on television.  The even more stupid thing is that it's considered "blashpemous", yet I always thought blasphemy was taking Gods name in vain.  Mohammed's not their God, he's their prophet.  Shame on Comedy Central and shame on the unhinged over-indoctrinated religious zealots.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Apr 23, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> Also there was no reason for america or england to go into afghanistan or iraq. You guys brought this onto your selves.



As far as Afghanistan, you are completely wrong.  Al Qaeda was sponsored by the Taliban, ruling Afghanistan at that time.  Al Qaeda and the Taliban are responsible for the murder of thousands of people on American soil on September 11, 2001.  Therefore, retaliation was not only justified, but necessary.

I will agree with you about Iraq.  Even if Saddam _did_ have weapons of mass destruction (he didn't), so does Russia and Pakistan and China, not to mention France.  We should have invaded France - which is a _nuclear_ power (*shock&horror*) - before worrying about Iraq's fictional cache of chemical weapons.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 23, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> I hope Trey Parker & Matt Stone become victims due to ignorant extremists.



You just lost all credibility right there.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool episode....


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Apr 23, 2010)

wow.. some people are just rude..
You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists, you people are racists. If you value your life the most there are some people who value things that they might consider more important, like family or religion. Just cause you have a gf and play your ds doesnt give you the right to call them lifeless and dirty, they might even be more clean than you. How dare you call them lifeless ? They probably have more important reasons to live than you do.

If something means nothing to me at least I was taught by my parents/religion how to respect and love others, the world doesn't revolve around how awesome you are. How come if I say n**** it would be considered racists and I would be exiled from society, while insulting an other person religion isn't ? So now its ok to insult people intellectually but its "terrorists"/racists to call some one black ?

Those who created that episode are the terrorists, they are the ones who are spreading hatred by mocking others, its degrading and disrespectful. If you have any sense of humanity love and respect, you wouldn't be respecting those who try to do what is known to hurt others just for the sake of fun. Just cause YOU think that Christians are doing nothing about it doesn't mean all Christians are "ok" with it, and even if they are "ok" with it, it doesn't mean u can go around insulting what people value. Some one would get banned if he mocked some one else taste, but its totally fine to mock other people thoughts and beliefs ? Just like how you would kill some one who killed all what you love, there are people out there who value their religion above all else.

GBAtemp is one of my most beloved and respected sites, I really hope that a mod would close the topic, As I find it highly offensive to not only Muslims but Christians and Jews as well.
Thank you.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

MeowTheMouse said:
			
		

> wow.. some people are just rude..
> You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists, you people are racists. If you value your life the most there are some people who value things that they might consider more important, like family or religion. Just cause you have a gf and play your ds doesnt give you the right to call them lifeless and dirty, they might even be more clean than you. How dare you call them lifeless ? They probably have more important reasons to live than you do.
> 
> If it means nothing to me at least i was taught by my parents/religion how to respect and love others, the world doesn't revolve around how awesome you are. How come if I say n**** it would be considered racists and I would be exiled from society, while insulting an other person religion isn't ? So now its ok to insult people intellectually but its "terrorists"/racists to call some one black ?
> ...




WOW!


----------



## Law (Apr 23, 2010)

MeowTheMouse said:
			
		

> You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists



So because I call people who incite fear to get what they want "terrorists", that somehow means that I incite fear in the masses to get what I want?

nice logic, now if you'll excuse me I have to go to the bank with a bomb strapped around my gut and yell at them until they give me all of their money whilst threatening to blow the place up.


----------



## Magmorph (Apr 23, 2010)

MeowTheMouse said:
			
		

> You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists
> QUOTE(MeowTheMouse @ Apr 22 2010, 04:35 PM) Those who created that episode are the terrorists,


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2010)

The reason for this anger by the Muslims toward the creators of South Park is because in Islamic law it is forbidden to depict Mohammed in any way.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

South park just trying to make people laugh...you guys taking this seriously!


----------



## Law (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> The reason for this anger by the Muslims toward the creators of South Park is because in Islamic law it is forbidden to depict Mohammed in any way.



South Park is made in America, not islamland

it doesn't fall under islam law, and therefore should not have been censored in any way


----------



## Tanas (Apr 23, 2010)

MeowTheMouse said:
			
		

> wow.. some people are just rude..
> You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists, you people are racists. If you value your life the most there are some people who value things that they might consider more important, like family or religion. Just cause you have a gf and play your ds doesnt give you the right to call them lifeless and dirty, they might even be more clean than you. How dare you call them lifeless ? They probably have more important reasons to live than you do.
> 
> If something means nothing to me at least I was taught by my parents/religion how to respect and love others, the world doesn't revolve around how awesome you are. How come if I say n**** it would be considered racists and I would be exiled from society, while insulting an other person religion isn't ? So now its ok to insult people intellectually but its "terrorists"/racists to call some one black ?
> ...


Respect is earned and Islam shows no respect, so what makes you think that it deserves any?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




never thought about it that way lol. Youre right though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Where to even begin with this post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MeowTheMouse said:
			
		

> wow.. some people are just rude..
> You know, those who see others as terrorists are the terrorists, you people are racists.
> 
> Are you saying that somebody who uses comedy to make very valid social commentary is the same as using threats of violence and fear of death to force their belief on someone?  You have the choice to watch or not watch.  Isn't that one of the things that religion preaches, free will?  And are you saying that everyone in this thread is a racist?
> ...



We do not live under Islamic law though.  The secular democracies of the West are not Caliphates.  We've evolved beyond blasphemy laws, we've evolved into countries where we value the freedom of expression.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought Tom Cruise (Think that's how it's spelled) would be the one complaining.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I thought Tom Cruise (Think that's how it's spelled) would be the one complaining.




lol hes the fudge packer lol


----------



## Magmorph (Apr 23, 2010)

I am highly offended by the depiction of Tom Cruise in South Park. It is insulting to my religion. (Cruise-ism).


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 23, 2010)

It's a shame the lives of these entertainers are being threatened because religion is serious business in the eyes of many.

It's a shame some people can't loosen up.

And although South Park occasionally makes a good point of facts relative to reality, doesn't mean it should be taken seriously in all perspectives.

*Posts merged*



			
				Magmorph said:
			
		

> I am highly offended by the depiction of Tom Cruise in South Park. It is insulting to my religion. (Cruise-ism).


I think you mean scientology.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a question.



Spoiler



Toward the end of the episode there was TONS of censoring when they weir talking with Santa, Jesus, and some other guys, was that a joke or the censorship they added?  I don't know how to make proper spoilers.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think it was the joke...All that censoring made it lame.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 23, 2010)

They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!


....You're Christian, right?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!



You don't have to watch it. A lot of people around the world appreciate the show, they aren't hurting anyone.

South park have slated things that you could say I have/am and guess what I did? laughed! Infact I laugh even more when they rip into something that relates to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!


Did you actually watch it?





inb4 "I refuse to watch it"


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!



This made me lol. You've obviously never watched the show before, it's brilliant.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

its funny! I love it... but If u dont like..Dont watch. Simple has that.


----------



## DeviousTom (Apr 23, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> They are sickening and disgusting. They have no respect and it's hugely embarrassing for America. VERY EMBARASSMENT! "South Park" Creators are stupid!



Not true, South Park is one of the only reasons (well not really, but the show is still kickass) why I like America, not embarassing at all and I love the show. But it's ok if you don't find it funny. It's just a cartoon anyways


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

South Park creators just love to touch dangerous subjects. XD Such as cancer jokes, gay jokes, Jew jokes, Christian jokes, and everything else offensive to sensitive audiences.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me word it a different way.  Muslims are offended by the depiction of Mohammed in any visual form for certain detailed reasons, that's why there are almost no paintings of him.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But why should that give them the right to use threats of violence to enforce their blasphemy laws on a non-Islamic country?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are extremists, though.
They differ from the everyday Muslim.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> These are extremists, though.
> They differ from the everyday Muslim.



I know this, I've made the distinction several times in this thread and mentioned there was a huge difference in the poll thread.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how often have you seen these so called everyday muslims out on the streets in protesting against these extremists who are giving their so called religion of peace a bad name?


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2010)

@SoulSnatcher: Exactly.  I have no problem with regular Muslims, but I just think the extremists are, well, too extreme.  Al Qaeda is a group of extremists.  However, there was one incident that I recall in which Mohammed was depicted as a terrorist, and after that there were riots by the general Muslim public and death threats by the extremists (of course) for months in India, Pakistan, and Syria.  Everyday Muslims can be provoked, but their methods are no worse then a basic protest/riot.


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> @SoulSnatcher: Exactly.  I have no problem with regular Muslims, but I just think the extremists are, well, too extreme.  Al Qaeda is a group of extremists.  However, there was one incident that I recall in which Mohammed was depicted as a terrorist, and after that there were riots by the general Muslim public and death threats by the extremists (of course) for months in India, Pakistan, and Syria.  Everyday Muslims can be provoked, but their methods are no worse then a basic protest/riot.


Depiction of Mohammed as a terrorist is a totally different story though, in that case it is intentionally offensive while in this case they're merely trying to prove a point in a non-offensive way.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 23, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And its these extremists who take the depiction of Mohammed as a terrorist to a whole new extreme.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2010)

Clearly South Park had no idea on Muslim views towards graphical depictions of Mohammed.  I wouldn't get too mad at them.  All the Muslims need to do is send them a letter of explanation.  These extremists are sending death threats...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Let me word it a different way.  Muslims are offended by the depiction of Mohammed in any visual form for certain detailed reasons, that's why there are almost no paintings of him.
> 
> Case in point proven by MeowTheMouse's post a couple of pages back who didn't condemn the threats of violence against Matt and Trey, instead declaring them to be the real terrorists.
> 
> QUOTE(tattar8 @ Apr 23 2010, 01:54 AM) Clearly South Park had no idea on Muslim views towards graphical depictions of Mohammed.  I wouldn't get too mad at them.  All the Muslims need to do is send them a letter of explanation.  These extremists are sending death threats...



They did know it was Islamists would be be offended it, just as they knew that showing Buddha snorting coke in front of kids would offend Buddhists.  The point they were making was that only Islamists would kick up a stink and try to force the censorship of the episode and that it would be the only one they would be forced to censor.  A point which was very well proven.  The other thing is why should they care?  We live in secular democracies, not Islamic Caliphates.  Why should people fear offending someone else in order to make a valid social commentary.  This wasn't like the Danish cartoons, it wasn't designed to mock or offend in that kind of way.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2010)

I see what this is turning into:  an ethical flamewar.  Can this be closed please?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> I see what this is turning into:  an ethical flamewar.  Can this be closed please?



A flamewar? I don't see any flaming just because peoples posts dont agree with each other doesn't make it a flame war. Also I don't see why you want it closed, just don't read the thread?


----------



## Magmorph (Apr 23, 2010)

If you value your freedom of expression you cannot take it away from others.


----------



## Minox (Apr 23, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> I see what this is turning into:  an ethical flamewar.  Can this be closed please?


This is a discussion forum. Without different kinds of opinions there'd be next to no discussions and therefore nullifying the need for this community. And disagreeing with someone does not automatically mean they're "flaming"/"trolling", those words are tossed around far too often nowadays.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 23, 2010)

So I watched the newest episode....


Spoiler



*HOLY SHIT!!!*, What a huge twist! Who ever thought Cartman would be Scotts brother AND Killed his own dad?!



Awesome episode!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> So I watched the newest episode....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I know right...Hes ginger!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I wish I could say you were right, but Comedy Central themselves censored the episode.  Even the usually uncut version that appears on the web is censored.  I'm very let down by this.  Not by Matt and Trey obviously, but by Comedy Central.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be a little on the Muslims' side (NOT the extremists, I still believe they're fucking retarded), Muhammad is to Muslims as the Pope is to Catholics, except multiply it by twenty. Muslims LOVE Muhammad so much for whatever their reasons (I'm still learning about the religion myself so I can't really give much information).

It is despicable to see Comedy Central, a network that displays South Park (reason enough), censor something over religion. Perhaps they are afraid for Stone and Parker's lives, but still...

Jesus, South Park had a CHRISTMAS special about devil-worshiping animals having a blood orgy, and no one is threatening to take their lives after that. I really wish there weren't so many Muslim extremists, it gives normal ones a very bad name.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Deleted By Assassination


Reason: People probably think im racist.(Im not...i love all)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL8599z-nu8...layer_embedded#
> 
> Watch!


Just stop it, Assassination.
You're going to be seen as racist by Muslims.
Most of your comments about this have been rather offensive to Muslims. The majority of the people in this thread have been able to argue without being seen as racist to them.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a cartoon for god sake! ughh ok im done before i get banned once again...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again?
You got banned before?!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes i did....im so stupid to come to a ''Religion Type thread''

Well Good Bye.


----------



## Madridi (Apr 23, 2010)

This whole thread has been going down hill since its first post. To avoid certain offensive comments I was hoping mods would do something about it and probably lock the topic while keeping the main news for who ever wants to read it. Sadly I've lost faith in mods as well. I'm just glad to see that a few people are sensitive to this issue.

For those that say "it's just a fuckin cartoon", or "they even showed jesus and others and no one said anything" .. well, just because you guys are ok with it, you can not expect Muslims to be ok with it. If religion is viewed as a joke even if it was mentioned in a joking sense, muslims take their religion seriously, and of course they would be offended if they have shown any.

FYI, Muslims love their religion and prophet more than they even love their mother and father. Oh and to correct those said their are hardly and images of the prophet, there are NONE (none that is really him anyways). 

Also, some people have explained that any portrayal of the prophet is forbidden (whether its by Muslims or not muslims)
and btw, that applies to all prophets, not just mohammed.

Basically what Muslims are trying to say, leave us alone. and dont expect us to be quiet if you do mock our religion.

The Islamic teachings actually is in favor of non violence .. I dont know the exact translation of the following but its something like (if someone slaps you, turn the other cheek) .. but it also teaches us to defend our religion from anything that would hurt it.

I'm not talking about war. Extremist are stupid no matter what their religion is.

Besides, if Muslims say nothing about this incident, it will just be the crack in the wall.. as in people will take it further.

It's a shame that even Jesus and Moses are getting mocked in the name of laughter ..


That being said, I hope mods would lock this topic. It's leading to no where.. and to justify it by saying freedom of speech or whatever is not really the case as people obviously have no idea who Muslims are. I bet they even still think that arabs live in tents in the desert and have lots of oils and whatever stereotypical junk they have heard.

And as a final note, Assasination and some others who I wouldnt name, please stop it. You are just provoking Muslims with your racism and you know it.

I would like to apologize in advance if I said anything to offend anyone and I would gladly take it back if i did


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 23, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> This whole thread has been going down hill since its first post. To avoid certain offensive comments I was hoping mods would do something about it and probably lock the topic while keeping the main news for who ever wants to read it. Sadly I've lost faith in mods as well. I'm just glad to see that a few people are sensitive to this issue.
> 
> For those that say "it's just a fuckin cartoon", or "they even showed jesus and others and no one said anything" .. well, just because you guys are ok with it, you can not expect Muslims to be ok with it. If religion is viewed as a joke even if it was mentioned in a joking sense, muslims take their religion seriously, and of course they would be offended if they have shown any.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I wanted to say. 

I hope that the moderators will lock this thread now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> To be a little on the Muslims' side (NOT the extremists, I still believe they're fucking retarded), Muhammad is to Muslims as the Pope is to Catholics, except multiply it by twenty. Muslims LOVE Muhammad so much for whatever their reasons (I'm still learning about the religion myself so I can't really give much information).
> 
> It is despicable to see Comedy Central, a network that displays South Park (reason enough), censor something over religion. Perhaps they are afraid for Stone and Parker's lives, but still...
> 
> Jesus, South Park had a CHRISTMAS special about devil-worshiping animals having a blood orgy, and no one is threatening to take their lives after that. I really wish there weren't so many Muslim extremists, it gives normal ones a very bad name.



Don't get me wrong, I'll defend any Muslims right to practice his religion - so long as those beliefs don't impose on the freedom, liberty and beliefs of others.  I've learnt quite alot about Islam over the last 6 months as well.  Spoken to Muslims ranging from liberal Western Muslims to conservative Muslims living in Saudi.  Their views on the religion is very different.  Not spoken to any extremists obviously but as far as I'm concerned they have nothing to teach me about the religion.

The reason Muslims love Mohammed so much is for a similar reason to why Christians love Christ.  Mohammed was chosen by God to spread his message kind of thing.  Although obviously Christians believe in Christ as the son of God, whereas Muslims don't see Mohammed that way - he was just a prophet.  Although Muslims don't acknowledge Jesus as the son of Christ, they believe he was just a prophet.

Definitely disgusting of Comedy Central though, they should never have given in.  Matt and Trey were willing to go ahead with it regardless of the threats so Comedy Central should have respected that and gone ahead with it.  It was nothing like the Danish cartoons and wasn't done specifically to offend, although they knew it would cause offence.  And you're spot on about the Christmas episode! lol  If anyone had a right to be offended by last nights episode it's Buddhists!  The episode made and proved a very valid point as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Lock Thread!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll said:
			
		

> Americans......



I hope someone made the account KillThemAll just to troll, if not I rather not have you on the site with that name hating on Americans.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

A warning for what?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any moderators wanna ban KillThemAll2?...


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

ummm SEE this is the reason this thread should be locked.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

We know you will come back, you keep posting.


----------



## redact (Apr 23, 2010)

```
We are an English speaking community. Please post in legible English ONLY.
```


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll2 said:
			
		

> Amerika tidak lebih berbicara tentang muhammad!



"America is not more talk about Muhammad!" ~ Google translator :>

You could have just said that first, and where is a moderator, this is considered trolling, right? And he is not posting in English.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

is this guy serious?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> is this guy serious?




Dude, I have no idea. He has been going on for a while in Indonesian language... And insulting Americans. Sounds fun, but against the rules.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol. he sound serious lol


----------



## Madridi (Apr 23, 2010)

If he's here.. it means he reads and understands english

Obvious troll.. no sign of a mod


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll2, we can talk about Muhammad whenever we want, and not only Americans are posting here. Not only that, but those are all empty threats (or whatever the hell your saying). Don't be full of yourself...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> For those that say "it's just a fuckin cartoon", or "they even showed jesus and others and no one said anything" .. well, just because you guys are ok with it, you can not expect Muslims to be ok with it. If religion is viewed as a joke even if it was mentioned in a joking sense, muslims take their religion seriously, and of course they would be offended if they have shown any.
> 
> The points raised in South Park were valid social commentary.  No-one's saying that Muslims don't have the right to be offended, nor that they don't have the right to criticise it.  There is a huge difference between criticism and enforced censorship though.  Censoring the word Mohammed in a non-Islamic country, a country which is a non religious based secular democracy which values freedom of expression, the right to criticise and the right to parody is just plain wrong.
> 
> ...



As has been said before though, we do not live in a society where it is forbidden.  We live in a secular society, not an Islamic one.  Why should we be forbidden to show images of Mohammed?  You could simply choose not to view the images.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, we need a moderator, no joke about that. Maby the topic will close along with a IP ban on KillThemAll2... 



lol j/k not an ip ban! I scared you! HAhahaha. =P


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Basically what Muslims are trying to say, leave us alone. and dont expect us to be quiet if you do mock our religion.
> 
> The same could be said for our secular societies though.  If Islamists weren't so eager to censor any portrayal of Mohammed then this episode would never have been made.  The censorship of it only goes to validate the commentary made in the episode.  You are free to raise your concerns and criticisms when your religion is mocked, but raising concerns and criticisms is where that should end.
> 
> ...



The mods have removed idiotic right wing bigoted posts, they are doing their job.  Why should the discussion be stifled.  You are proving the point that the South Park episode is making.  You are saying that any criticism of Islam or Islamists should be stifled and censored.  It makes me sad that you have no respect for our right to discuss this.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Ok, we need a moderator, no joke about that. Maby the topic will close along with a IP ban on KillThemAll2...
> 
> 
> 
> lol j/k not an ip ban! I scared you! HAhahaha. =P



If this topic gets closed simply because we are mentioning Mohammed then I'll leave GBAtemp.  That's how seriously I feel about this.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

hes serious lol.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, well then ban his ass! Don't close thread, the reason I suggested that is because he will probably make another account. I don't give a shit about mentioning the name Muhammad.






Spoiler



Please don't kill me


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

i seen that lol. Mr.KillThemAll im not japanese...im white but I live in japan.

and Im happy here too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Ok, well then ban his ass! Don't close thread, the reason I suggested that is because he will probably make another account. I don't give a shit about mentioning the name Muhammad.



I don't just mean that.  I mean because of a handful of complaints and one disruptive user.  Someone who I would say is obviously a Muslim offended by the fact that we are discussing Mohammed attempting to cause so much trouble that the thread has to be closed.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 23, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that. A couple of years ago 18 people were arrested in Toronto on the grounds of plotting terrorist attacks. All 18 of them were Muslim extremists living and posing as honest citizens of Canada who had legal citizenship and everything. Ya know what the sad thing is, these so called "innocent Muslims" have pretty much all walked, only a couple of them have been put in prison, mainly because our legal system is so soft that even those under 18 who are involved in a terror plot can get away with being a threat to our society. Gotta love the Canadian legal system.

And when you have people who blatantly give others a reason to hate Muslims, you can't really blame people for not liking or trusting them anymore because we have been forced to believe that they can't be trusted.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 23, 2010)

You're all retarded. The words he's using aren't (can't) be real words. He's just typing away.

FYI

Wynd


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll2 said:
			
		

> Ban tidak mempengaruhi saya!




Ok, now that was hilarious.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

I like this guy lol.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll2 said:
			
		

> No more speak of muhammad!


I don't know what it's like in the middle east, but in North America we have what is called freedom of speech, we can talk about whatever we want, and South Park's episodes were perfectly valid as it was all in fun. It was not meant to slander Muslims or Muhammad; it was merely meant in a form of comedy. I don't care if Muslims love their prophet so much that they can't take a small joke about him. I'm Christian and I don't care that Jesus is shown in South Park, or that God was shown as some weird monstrosity in one of the first episodes. North Americans can take a joke about religion whereas some (most) middle eastern people clearly cannot. Cry me a river and get over it.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 23, 2010)

I laughed my @$$ off watching it, I thought all the bleeping was part of the joke on the show. Than I saw all this and i've been reading all the posts people made, and have been laughing through most of it lol.

But I just think that (----- ----- censored----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- -----  censored----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ) and that's how I feel about all this and how it should be handled.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

it was funny
i loved it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Prime_Zero said:
			
		

> I laughed my @$$ off watching it, I thought all the bleeping was part of the joke on the show. Than I saw all this and i've been reading all the posts people made, and have been laughing through most of it lol.
> 
> But I just think that (----- ----- censored----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- -----  censored----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ----- censored ----- ) and that's how I feel about all this and how it should be handled.









 You sir are a legend!


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 23, 2010)

KillThemAll2 said:
			
		

> No fredom of speech. No mor speak of muhammad!


Must... resist... urge... to feed troll....


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> You're all retarded. The words he's using aren't (can't) be real words. He's just typing away.
> 
> FYI
> 
> Wynd




Are you saying he's typing gibberish? He is typing in Indonesian. And if that's not what you're saying, sorry. =>


----------



## Madridi (Apr 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> madridi4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trolley,
no offense but I dont want to go into this in detail. Mainly because I'm convinced it will not lead to anywhere.. so I'll try to keep it short

- Censoring the word Mohammed was extremly overboard, but I imagine it was because of the context of the first episode, which in anycase I'll refrain from commenting on.
- Freedom of expression is fine, with respect to whatever point being raised (in this case, the most important thing for muslims is their religion). Freedom of expression has been taken out of the spirit it was intended for and became an abusive tool used in humor and whatnot.
- Consider this situation .. would you be ok if someone showed drawn pictures of your mom in an a very wrong situation to the whole world? (I'm trying to be as sensitive as i can be so i apologize if you get offended i'm merely trying to explain a point here). I think you would be upset and would think that was too far.. correct? I already know what your argument would be here.. You would say its a completly different situation as this is actually offensive while showing pictures is nothing! .. but the problem is, to muslims, it is a very huge thing to do so. What if showing the moms pics was ok in muslim society but not in yours. Does that make it ok since it was shown in the Islamic society? It just does not work that way. critisizm and whatnot is fine with proper arguments. But doing provoking stuff about a specific segment of people because YOU dont think there is anything wrong with it without any consideration of what it means to them is something else. What if I was the one who showed the mom pics? wouldnt you want to kill me? I honestly dont see the original news (the one in the first post) as a threat more than a warning that the creators are stepping on thin ice, and things would get bad if they continue to do so. I honestly admire their honestly when they said that extremist might even try to kill them. That's not a hidden threat or what not. It geniunenly looked as a warning for their safety. Whether one would choose to believe it or not, thats up to them really.

- Even if you dont live in an Islamic society, you did touch an Islamic issue. You can not expect Muslims (now that you know how much this issue means to them) to stay still. 
- Point being, Freedom is expression is fine within the spirit it was intended to. But to justify it this way is just ridiculous.

Again I'm sorry about the example, but that's the best I could think of at the moment, and I dont mean you or anyone else. It's for explanation purposes (which I'm happy to remove if you still find it irritating or something..)


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

lol. this is funny


----------



## redact (Apr 23, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...
> If we allow censorship now over something as ridiculous as showing an image and speaking the name of Mohammed
> ...


don't mean to be a dick but how can saying mohammed's name be forbidden when it is such a popular boys' name? o.O


----------



## Madridi (Apr 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a valid question, and there is no reason why it was censored.
What I think is that they have censored it in this episode to try to phase out the whole mohammed role in the episode.

But yeah, there is nothing wrong with mentioning the name (unless it was in an offensive context of course)


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread is full of both interesting and stupid posts, but in general GBAtemp is not a good place for debating such matters.
if you are angry at the muslim extremists, keep your anger for yourself
if you are a muslim and angry about some of the stupid shit that was posted here, keep your anger for yourself too.

this topic is now closed.


----------

